# New uses for lye



## Palladium (May 9, 2008)

And things just keep getting stranger. :? 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080509/ap_on_sc/dissolving_bodies_6


----------



## Lou (May 9, 2008)

Eh, nothing really new under the sun. Remember murderers (and some dictators) used to use calcium hydroxide to dissolve up bodies, slaked lime. Heck, maybe they still use it but I'm not up on all the tricks of the trade  

Frankly, I could care less what happens to me when I'm dead, mainly because I'm dead and won't have a care in the world. One of the few benefits to death :lol: It's up to my family to decide what they want to do with me. Only thing I really want is a cool tombstone with something amusing on it. :wink:

Heheh, if a lab accident gets me (not likely, this isn't 1880) I want "lived by chemistry and died by it" lol.


----------

